# Chris Benoit Dead!!



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in shock to know the news of one of the most passionate wrestlers of all time die and maybe murdered with all his family

as a WWE fan i feel very sad abt this situation

watch his tribute video here

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=McUvirb9XGY


----------



## anurodhjindal (Jun 26, 2007)

WWE's Benoit 
is found dead

By SIMON ROTHSTEIN
June 26, 2007


WRESTLING legend Chris Benoit and his family have been found dead in their home in Atlanta, Georgia. 

The star, renowned as the greatest in-ring grappler of his generation, had just turned 40.

Chris, his wife Nancy and their son Daniel were all discovered by Atlanta police.

It is believed his two other children were in Canada, where Benoit was born and trained as a wrestler.

The tragedy follows the early deaths of Chris's best pal Eddie Guerrero, Owen Hart, British Bulldog Davey Boy Smith, Sensational Sherri and many other wrestling stars.

A statement on WWE.com said: "World Wrestling Entertainment is deeply saddened to report that Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home. 

"There are no further details at this time, other than the Benoit family residence is currently being investigated by local authorities.

"WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family’s relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy."

Chris will always have a place in the heart of wrestling fans worldwide thanks to his classic matches in Japan, ECW, WCW, and especially the WWE.

His hug with Eddie at WrestleMania XX was one of wrestling's most memorable moments - and will now never, ever be forgotten.



www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## eggman (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell!?????
ITs so sad......[]

He was my fav wrestler. First Eddie, the Chris.[] Why both WM20 champions have to go. []. This is so sad.

I wonder if Vince will rise from dead or will keep the storyline of him being fake died continue


R.I.P. Chris


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG , This is so sad. Chris Benoit was one of all time favourite as was Eddie Guerrero. I doubt if these are natural deaths.



			
				anurodhjindal said:
			
		

> His hug with Eddie at WrestleMania XX was one of wrestling's most memorable moments - and will now never, ever be forgotten.


 I can never forget that , especially now.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2007)

W.T.F man .. first eddie now cris... both were great wrestlers ( .. im so sad


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

Ohhh... Thats sad... He was a great fighter......... 
Is it a murdur? (I think it is.)
Kill those ****ing basterds who murdered him. 
(Sorry for wrong words. But I cant control my emotions )

 
R.I.P.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm, At this rate we are going to have no WWE "Stars" left in 10 years.


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's rumoured to be a double murder suicide case. If so, then what a coward.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 26, 2007)

The police is saying Benoit Killed his family....

Read it all here
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560001-2007290278,00.html


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats a very sad news. 
Chris Benoit was a legend.

R.I.P.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG   How can it be  

R.I.P Chris Benoit


----------



## spynic (Jun 26, 2007)

they say it was a murder-suicide!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 26, 2007)

Have no words at all.Really tragic.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats sad 

RIP Chris


----------



## techtronic (Jun 26, 2007)

He was the best technical wrestler in the WWE.
Crippler was the way to go


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2007)

WTH!  

This is insane.First Eddie now this.Then there was this incident of Vince McMahon's car being blown to smithreens & followed with a rumor that he was dead too.Hard to believe it.Benoit was the most awesome wrestler of all time.In fact he was the one with the greatest stamina compared to any other wrestler.Very sad indeed.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 26, 2007)

^^Mcmahon death was not real , it was part of storyline but benoit died for real.


----------



## Avatar (Jun 26, 2007)

damn, that's sad.


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Jun 26, 2007)

RIP Chris... he was one of my favs


----------



## als2 (Jun 26, 2007)

dont know what happening phele Edie phir Vince aur ab Chris ki puri family 

sad very sad


----------



## netguy (Jun 26, 2007)

OHhh first of all i was shocked wen i saw this thread

and i dont think it ll be a suicide

wat ever hppnd just happened

May his soul Rest In Peace..!!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 26, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> dont know what happening phele Edie phir Vince aur ab Chris ki puri family
> 
> sad very sad


vince  is alive . It was just part of their storyline. Dont tell me that u believe WWE is for real.
Vince also showed up in Raw last night and told that He has to show up because this was not part of their storyline . Chris really died.


----------



## als2 (Jun 26, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> vince  is alive . It was just part of their storyline. Dont tell me that u believe WWE is for real.
> Vince also showed up in Raw last night and told that He has to show up because this was not part of their storyline . Chris really died.




oh dont know about vince


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

The sun says


> WWE boss Vince McMahon - whose character had been 'killed' on TV when his limo 'exploded' - opened the show.
> 
> He told fans: "Tonight's storyline was to be the alleged demise of my character Vince McMahon, but in reality Chris Benoit, his son and wife are dead.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 26, 2007)

> WWE Monday night canceled its scheduled live 3-hour "Monday Night RAW" program, which coincidentally was originally billed as a "memorial service" for WWE chairman Vince McMahon, whose character was recently killed off in a controversial scripted storyline.
> 
> McMahon opened the show from center ring in an empty arena and clarified that Benoit and his family had died "in reality." McMahon called Benoit "one of the greatest WWE superstars of all-time."


here is the proof of what I said.


*www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/nation/ny-usbenoit0626,0,4246396.story


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ As said many times. Vince is not Dead.
But Chris is.


----------



## Goten (Jun 27, 2007)

Sad news.

I liked him a lot.

Damn.

Rest in Peace~~~!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2007)

Read this.. *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560001-2007290383,00.html


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 27, 2007)

*TRIBUTES to him.. *


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

oh really sad ::: *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sobbing.gif


----------



## REY619 (Jun 27, 2007)

Eddie and Benoit, you were the best!!
Its so sad...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

Crippler Crossface used to be my favorite moves, after Ankle Lock (Ken Shamrock)

RIP Benoit....you were the best damn technical wrestler in WWE history


----------



## lalam (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmmm sad indeed but there's a new twist to the story that chris and his wife nancy gave their son steroids as they considered him to be undersized and chris commited suicide. Now thats ugly that he was so so addicted to it. What can you say hmmm sad but he brought it on himself.


----------



## aku (Jun 27, 2007)

WAAAATTTT DAAAAA F!!!!!
GOD!...
man.. havin no wordzzzzz...
pls no offence... frgive me fr mah wordz....
may his soul rest in peace....

he was a true legend... a true technical wrestler...
r.i.p.


----------



## chesss (Jun 27, 2007)

*WWE releases his SMS messages*


its practically confirmed now.. he first killed his wife and son  and then suicide  

*www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/fayette/stories/2007/06/27/0627metbenoitmessages.html


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 28, 2007)

I bet It'll be a national Holiday or Riots when the people's champ

The Rock dies(but not b4 atleast 75)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2007)

WTF he took steroids his whole life and killed his own family,still people are taking him as a hero


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 28, 2007)

its so sad


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 28, 2007)

hey gunners why do you stick your "gun" when it doesn't blong benoit never took steroids.maybe your club needs them coz without henry the're pulp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2007)

First get your facts right about Benoit and football,then comment on my "Gun"


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 28, 2007)

It's not like he lived as my neighbour i don't care abt what he did in his personal life i loved him for entertaining me all these years.

Even a dumbo knows arsenal have no chance hell even fabregas should leave arsenal for his own good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok 'non-dumbo' use this thread if you want to give your 'expert' opinion about football
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44414

Oh and btw. he did that in his professional life(scripted) with the help of illegal drugs.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 29, 2007)

Big Who Cares!


----------



## Stalker (Jun 29, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i don't care abt what he did in his personal life i loved him for entertaining me all these years.



How can u still like the guy who *MURDERED* his family, including his 7-yr old son?? i hate him now....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

I said "loved him" which is past tense in English you know


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 29, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> How can u still like the guy who *MURDERED* his family, including his 7-yr old son?? i hate him now....


absolutely


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> I said "loved him" which is past tense in English you know


 Why did you say this then?


			
				ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> hey gunners why do you stick your "gun" when it doesn't blong benoit never took steroids.maybe your club needs them coz without henry the're pulp


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

hey i'm sorry i didn't check the Sun report bfore that and bsides i wanted to piss you off a bit like i usually do with insane soccer fans.

Why don't u switch ur fav sport to a man's sport F1 i've seen u there a couple of times


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2007)

^^I am not that switching kind of guy,I am not an insane fan, and football is a man's game more than anything.
Btw. We should end this here,this is taking thread off-topic.


----------



## hullap (Jun 29, 2007)

*freeweb.supereva.com/esorciccio2002/smilies/omg.gifReally Shocking *www.extremefunnypictures.com/comment/whatchutalkingabout_smile.gif


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

some other day some other thread


----------



## pra_2006 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am very shocked by chris death he was a great wrestler  R.I.P


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

Latest : WRESTLER Chris Benoit murdered his seven-year-old son with his WWE finishing move, police have said.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560001-2007300340,00.html


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 3, 2007)

no he smothered him and he did not resist him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2007)

^^





			
				the sun said:
			
		

> Police were originally confused by bruising on the young lad that wouldn't have been there had he been strangled.
> 
> Then an officer watched a wrestling tape, quickly realising that the marks on Daniel's body matched the application of a version the Crossface.


----------

